# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  نتایج رتبه بندی دانشکده های داروسازی کشور

## mina_77

نتایج رتبه‌بندی دانشکده‌های داروسازی کشور براساس شاخص «اچ ایندکس» مبتنی بر مقالات اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده مربوطه منتشر و برترین ها معرفی شدند.
به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، نتایج رتبه‌بندی دانشکده‌های داروسازی کشور براساس شاخص H-Index، مبتنی بر مقالات اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده مربوطه منتشر شد.
در این رتبه‌بندی تعداد مقالات تمامی اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده داروسازی هر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی به تفکیک دانشگاه استخراج شده و سپس استنادات و شاخص H-Index آن درج شده است.
این رتبه بندی که براساس بانک اطلاعاتی Scopus در پایان سال میلادی ۲۰۱۷ استخراج شده است، در برگیرنده شاخص‌های تعداد مقالات، تعداد استنادات و شاخص H-index است.
شاخص H-Index نمادی از کمیت و کیفیت کار پژوهشی یک مجموعه است. به عنوان مثال اگر دانشکده‌ای شاخص H-Index برابر با ۴۰ داشته باشد یعنی آن دانشکده ۴۰ مقاله حداقل ۴۰ استنادی دارد.
مرکز توسعه و هماهنگی اطلاعات و انتشارات علمی وزارت بهداشت شاخص‌های جدول زیر را براساس اطلاعات مقالات منتشرشده اعضای هیات علمی در هر دانشکده داروسازی گردآوری و محاسبه کرده است.

رتبه‌بندی دانشکده‌های داروسازی کشور براساس شاخص  H-Index مبتنی بر مقالات اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده (بانک اطلاعاتی Scopus در پایان سال میلادی ۲۰۱۷)

----------


## ali.sn

به به دانشگاه تبريز سومي هست

----------


## alisalmany

جالبه که دانشگاه تهران با اختلاف نسبتا بالایی اوله

----------


## halsey

_مینا عشقم منو.چرا تگ کردی
نه از داروسازی خوشم میاد نه اصلا قبول میشم
ایشالا تو امسال قبولشی*_*_

----------


## amir 1378

مازندران  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## asalshah

_اللهم_

----------


## mahdi100

تبریز :Yahoo (90):

----------


## mehrab98

ایران اون وسط چی میگه...؟ 
ایران ک داروسازی نداره

----------


## Neo.Healer

مشهدددددددددددددددددددددد  ددددددددد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Baran.R

شهيد بهشتي :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Churchill

> ایران اون وسط چی میگه...؟ ایران ک داروسازی نداره


جای بسی تفکر داره ولی فکر کنک قبلا گرفته باشه

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

ممنون که تگ کردید. :Yahoo (11): 
اه اه اصفهان چقدر بد بوده :Yahoo (101): 
اینقدر که تعریف داروی اصفهان رو میکنند رده 5 هست.حیف  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Erfan778

> جالبه که دانشگاه تهران با اختلاف نسبتا بالایی اوله


آره ولی واقعا خیلی بده بین دانشگاها این قدر اختلاف وجود داشته باشه.
به نظر من اگه رتبه های خوب هر شهر تو شهر خودشون می موندن و همشون نمی رفتن تهران وضع اوضاع از این بهتر می شد.

----------


## D R E A M=

جالب بود ک مشهد از تبریز بهترع رتبه ش

----------


## RGA

بچه ها داروسازی پردیس چه رتبه ای میخواد.هر شهری؟

----------


## hazrate_doost

> نتایج رتبه‌بندی دانشکده‌های داروسازی کشور براساس شاخص «اچ ایندکس» مبتنی بر مقالات اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده مربوطه منتشر و برترین ها معرفی شدند.
> به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، نتایج رتبه‌بندی دانشکده‌های داروسازی کشور براساس شاخص H-Index، مبتنی بر مقالات اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده مربوطه منتشر شد.
> در این رتبه‌بندی تعداد مقالات تمامی اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده داروسازی هر دانشگاه علوم پزشکی به تفکیک دانشگاه استخراج شده و سپس استنادات و شاخص H-Index آن درج شده است.
> این رتبه بندی که براساس بانک اطلاعاتی Scopus در پایان سال میلادی ۲۰۱۷ استخراج شده است، در برگیرنده شاخص‌های تعداد مقالات، تعداد استنادات و شاخص H-index است.
> شاخص H-Index نمادی از کمیت و کیفیت کار پژوهشی یک مجموعه است. به عنوان مثال اگر دانشکده‌ای شاخص H-Index برابر با ۴۰ داشته باشد یعنی آن دانشکده ۴۰ مقاله حداقل ۴۰ استنادی دارد.
> مرکز توسعه و هماهنگی اطلاعات و انتشارات علمی وزارت بهداشت شاخص‌های جدول زیر را براساس اطلاعات مقالات منتشرشده اعضای هیات علمی در هر دانشکده داروسازی گردآوری و محاسبه کرده است.
> 
> رتبه‌بندی دانشکده‌های داروسازی کشور براساس شاخص  H-Index مبتنی بر مقالات اعضای هیات علمی دانشکده (بانک اطلاعاتی Scopus در پایان سال میلادی ۲۰۱۷)
> 
> فایل پیوست 78603


حدس میزدم تاپیکت  :Yahoo (4): 
دختر جا اینکارا بشین درس بخون

----------


## mina_77

> حدس میزدم تاپیکت 
> دختر جا اینکارا بشین درس بخون


 :Yahoo (4): 
من کنکوری نیستم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hazrate_doost

> من کنکوری نیستم


بله فراموش کرده بودم خانم دکتر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sonnet

> آره ولی واقعا خیلی بده بین دانشگاها این قدر اختلاف وجود داشته باشه.
> به نظر من اگه رتبه های خوب هر شهر تو شهر خودشون می موندن و همشون نمی رفتن تهران وضع اوضاع از این بهتر می شد.


این رتبه بندی نوشته بر اساس مقالات هیئت علمیه

----------

